# KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge



## Andal (18. Februar 2016)

Weil ja mein Bild offensichtlich so vielen eine Freude macht, wollen wir doch das Gaudium vergrößern. Also sei hiermit die

Kacking Storch Challenge​
eröffnet!​
Wie es sich gehört fange ich mit mir und meinem Beispiel an:



​
Und wie es sich für eine ordentliche Challenge gehört, nominiere ich gleich den ersten User. Der hat hoffentlich den nötigen Humor und die Zeit, weil ja Semesterferien sind.

Trollwut​
Hau rein! |supergri​


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Stroch Challenge*

cool (den Admin kann man übrigens nicht nominieren) ;-)))


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Stroch Challenge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cool (den Admin kann man übrigens nicht nominieren) ;-)))



Wieso? Hast du nur Teleruten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Stroch Challenge*

äba........
;.)


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Ich liebe Humor! Macht weiter so.   
PS. Ich käme noch nicht mal so weit runter.
Noch ganz schön fit !!


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

ich denke, ich kann die kollegen von der achse des bösen beim nächsten treff verlocken, an der challenge teilzunehmen. (für K-BN-KO-ler: 04.06.)
von mir kommt was, aber nur bis zur gürtellinie (von unten nach oben).


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denke, ich kann die kollegen von der achse des bösen beim nächsten treff verlocken, an der challenge teilzunehmen. (für K-BN-KO-ler: 04.06.)
> von mir kommt was, aber nur bis zur gürtellinie (von unten nach oben).



Wann und wo ist das nächste treffen 2016?|wavey:


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

guckst du link achse des bösen


----------



## Pinn (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich liebe Humor! Macht weiter so.
> PS. Ich käme noch nicht mal so weit runter.
> Noch ganz schön fit !!



 Naja, es geht ja wohl nicht um Fitness und sportliche Betätigung, sondern um Pflege und Erhalt der Angelutensilien. Und runter kommt man immer, eventuell aber nicht mehr so schnell hoch...


----------



## Pinn (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denke, ich kann die kollegen von der achse des bösen beim nächsten treff verlocken, an der challenge teilzunehmen. (für K-BN-KO-ler: 04.06.)
> von mir kommt was, aber nur bis zur gürtellinie (von unten nach oben).


 
 Fotoshooting?


----------



## pennfanatic (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Ach ja das war es!  Man braucht da schon mal Hilfe


----------



## Trollwut (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Ich werde morgen liefern #6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich liebe Humor! Macht weiter so.
> PS. Ich käme noch nicht mal so weit runter.
> Noch ganz schön fit !![/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> PS. Ich käme noch nicht mal so weit runter.
> Noch ganz schön fit !!


Auch noch son Grund - mit meiner Wampe und der Schwerkraft - runter kommt man ja immer - aber wieder hoch??
;-)))


----------



## GandRalf (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Wie lange trägt eigentlich so ein Storch.|kopfkrat
> 
> :q  #h



Von Mahlzeit bis Stuhlgang!:q


----------



## wilhelm (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Der kann Kacken





http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjSivuApYPLAhWL6xQKHduFDugQ9QEIHjAA:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

So, ich war den ganzen Tag geschäftig, und hätte das fast verschwitzt. Daher auch mein modischer Aufzug 




Da der Fischkopp 1961 so spöttisch is, will ich auch mal sehn, wie weit er runterkommt[emoji14]


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

hehehe - coool!


----------



## PhantomBiss (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Gut gekackt


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Moin,
Habe mir das Bild angeschaut...
Da geht ja alles in die Hose.


----------



## Meefo 46 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Moin .

Liebe Leute der sinn der sache ist druck mit den Knien auf 

die Handgelenke und damit auf die verbindung auszuüben.

Beim letzten bild total verfehlt da bricht die Rute wenn du 

pech hast...........Das war der schlaumeier modus.:q



Gruss Jochen.:q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So, ich war den ganzen Tag geschäftig, und hätte das fast verschwitzt. Daher auch mein modischer Aufzug
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 242998
> 
> ...



Jetzt verlangst du aber was |bigeyes bin schon seit Jahren an der Bandscheibe versteift. Ich werde aber mein Bestes geben! 

"Morgen"

Die Arztkosten übernehmt ihr:q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*




Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Liebe Leute der sinn der sache ist druck mit den Knien auf
> 
> ...


Will auch Klugscheis-sen:
:m Der Trick bei der Sache ist nicht, Druck auf die Verbindung auszuüben, sondern mit der kräftigen Oberschenkelmuskulatur die festsitzenden Teile auseinanderzuziehen.


----------



## Jose (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

toll, kaum fotos aber schon 1 schlaumeier und 1 klugxxxxxer.

fehlt jetzt nur noch kackbild-flaming...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Geiler Thread 

Der Trollwut erinnert mich in seiner Montur an diese Kollegen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ4-xqQGSVs


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Jose schrieb:


> fehlt jetzt nur noch kackbild-flaming...


Dann schreitet aber der Admin ein - ich will mich da noch ein bisschen amüsieren hier..
:q:q:q


----------



## Roach05 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

wenn das kackbild-flaming los geht, machen wir einfach ein tot oder lebendig ratespiel aus dem thread hier ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Bei Andal, Thomas und Jose tippe ich auf scheintot :m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Zu früh gefreut:q

Habt bitte noch bis morgen Geduld |uhoh:

Hier ist es schon den ganzen Tag am schütten 

Und im Keller ist es einfach zu eng! #d

|wavey:


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei Andal, Thomas und Jose tippe ich auf scheintot :m



kannst besser angeln als tippen und überhaupt fehlt dir ein bisserl der respekt  vor den 'älteren'.


jugend ist noch längst keine tugend


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Jose schrieb:


> kannst besser angeln als tippen und überhaupt fehlt dir ein bisserl der respekt  vor den 'älteren'.



Respekt muss man sich verdienen. Alleine Lebensjahre zu sammeln ist keine Herausforderung #6


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Respekt muss man sich verdienen. Alleine Lebensjahre zu sammeln ist keine Herausforderung #6


ad 1: sehr richtig.
ad 2: hast du ne ahnung...


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Jetzt verlangst du aber was |bigeyes bin schon seit Jahren an der Bandscheibe versteift. Ich werde aber mein Bestes geben!
> 
> "Morgen"


Kack oder stirb [emoji4] [emoji6] 



> Die Arztkosten übernehmt ihr:q



Machen wir [emoji6]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

So ihr KSC .......

wünsche einen schönen Sonntag. 
Frauchen hatte gerade schon ihren Spaß

Da ich gewiss auch nicht alles richtig gemacht habe, nominiere ich gleich mal Meefo 46! So kann er auch ins Bild bringen was er uns erläutern wollte. Zur Sicherheit schicke ich ihm auch ein PN 

#h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Wenn schon........


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

.......denn schon!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

grins - das schaffste schon noch mitm Bild drehen ;-)))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Meine Ansicht war richtig|kopfkrat

Darfst mir aber gerne erläutern auf was ich zu achten habe
Für einen Admin sollte es doch kein Problem sein, dieses kleine Missgeschick zu beheben. #6

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Keine Ahnung, was Du da gemacht hast..
;-)
Machs einfach genau andersrum, dann müsst es ja hinhauen..
;-))


----------



## Jose (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

ich helf dir mal, Fischkopp 1961

(handyfotos eben...)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Mir |kopfkrat,

jenen welche sich amüsieren wollen #6

Danke!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Nu muss ersma Meefo 46 fürs weitere Amüsement was tun!
;-))))


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So ihr KSC .......
> 
> wünsche einen schönen Sonntag.
> Frauchen hatte gerade schon ihren Spaß
> ...



Note 1für den Kopfstand...#6
Aber den Rest müssen wir noch mal Üben..


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Ich liebe Humor! Macht weiter so.
> PS. Ich käme noch nicht mal so weit runter.
> Noch ganz schön fit !!





 Das Alter zieht einen halt runter.


----------



## PAFischer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

runter schon, aber danach bleib ich wie ein Marienkäfer auf dem Rücken liegen. :q


----------



## phirania (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Nur gut das ich keine Steckruten habe...
Wäre mir am Wasser zu Peinlich die Kackente  zumachen#d
Aber was solls die meisten sehen Angeln auch als Sport.#6
Weiter so.:vik:
Einfach ordentlich einfetten die Rute,dann klappt es auch so.


----------



## s3nad (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Jose schrieb:


> ich helf dir mal, Fischkopp 1961
> 
> (handyfotos eben...)




Haltungsnote 1+ mit *

Krass, und das mit versteiften Wirbeln...ich bin  beeindruckt, meine ich völlig ernst!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Danke moin, 

nun ja, ich habe mich ja insofern abgesichert, in dem ich extra die schwere Norwegen-Grund-Rute ausgepackt habe. Die ist so stabil das ich mich mehr oder weniger abgesetzt habe. Zum Glück sind es ja nur Bilder und kein Video. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind es ja nur Bilder und kein Video. #6[/FONT]


Wär ja auch ne Idee ;-))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Ja, aber dann nur beim Rudel-Kacken 
 wie zum Beispiel auf eurer Boardietour |rolleyes :q


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nu muss ersma Meefo 46 fürs weitere Amüsement was tun!
> ;-))))



So, da Meefo 46 scheinbar keine Zeit hat oder vielleicht auch nicht will und das Ganze hier nicht schon zu Anfang wieder einschläft, nominiere ich einfach mal den Nächsten. |kopfkrat
Da es aber ja nur Sinn macht jemanden zu benennen von dem man weiß, dass er hier auch mitliest würde ich mal sagen: 
Auf zum Frühsport, denn vor Spätzle und Jever ist "Mann" gewiss beweglicher. 

Thomas9904 |rotwerden  #h


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Lustige Sache - was heute nicht alles möglich ist.... 

Zu Zeiten wo Winnie Schäfer noch Trainer beim KSC war, wärt ihr alle verklagt worden 

Und nein - ich nehme hier aus Rücksicht auf meine Bandscheibe nicht teil. #h


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

"Thomas"

 |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

tjajaja:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cool (den Admin kann man übrigens nicht nominieren) ;-)))


----------



## Roach05 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> tjajaja:


Ich würde sagen, das mit der Nominierung des Admins stimmen wir ab. :-D


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> tjajaja:



He, jetzt lass uns nicht hängen 
bist doch sonst auch für jeden Spaß zu haben

Oder hast du eventuell gar keine Rute |kopfkrat


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, das mit der Nominierung des Admins stimmen wir ab. :-D


Bin ich auch für.
Thomas hat meine Stimme. [emoji4]


----------



## Kauli11 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

@ *Andal, *hast ne PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Ihr gebt ja eh keine Ruhe (nur nominieren müsst ihr selber weiter, ich liefer keinen aus ;-))):


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

 #6

 Sach mal, sind dir die Spätzle ausgegangen?
 Du schaust so fremd aus. |bigeyes


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

hanzz,

 Thomas hat abgeliefert.#6

 Dann mach mal du weiter


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Bonuspunkte für den besonderen Gesichtsausdruck 
Mit Leib und Seele dabei


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Wenn scho - denn scho......

Man muss sehen, dass man drückt ;-))


----------



## PAFischer (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Aber nicht zu fest.....nach Gas kommt Materie....nicht vergessen


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Ich roll mich wech. 

Mir sagte mal vor Jahren jemand - Es gibt keinen blöderen Gesichtsausdruck, als den eines Hundes beim kacken! - 

Ich glaube,  der kannte den kackenden Storch noch nicht! |supergri


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich roll mich wech.
> 
> Mir sagte mal vor Jahren jemand - Es gibt keinen blöderen Gesichtsausdruck, als den eines Hundes beim kacken! -
> 
> Ich glaube,  der kannte den kackenden Storch noch nicht! |supergri



Hallo,

das stimmt, die schauen saublöd dabei. Bei uns gibt es das Sprichwort: "Der stellt sich wie der Hund beim Scheixxen", wenn sich jemand bei einer Sache besonders dumm/umständlich anstellt.
Die Hunde müssen zum Kacken ihren Darm verkürzen (anders als bei uns, da reicht das Pressen) deshalb müssen sie sich auch so zusammenkrümmen und dabei schauen sie eben so dämlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Da hat der Thomas jegliche Filmmöglichkeit und speißt uns mit einem Bild ab...[emoji14]


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Hab so schon lange genug gebraucht, um wieder hochzukommen - wollt ja keinen Spielfilm drehen ;-))


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Bin arbeiten. Heut abend gibt's den Storch [emoji6]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Klugscheißmodus an"

Wir haben hier, auch im Winter ne große Storchenkolonie. Da hab ich mir das mal angeschaut und festgestellt, dass die Störche ihre Kniegelenke in die andere Richtung kippen.

Klugscheißmodus aus"

Also bitte die Bilder nochmal in der richtigen Haltung posten.

Und dann denke ich, bei Andal fehlen eindeutig die Schwanzfedern:m#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

;.)))))))))))


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Aber nicht zu fest.....nach Gas kommt Materie....nicht vergessen




hätte eigentlich ganz oben als tiefgründiges "how to" bei unterleibsanspnnung stehen sollen:

Darm mit Charme


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Bei der Marine (7. Schnellbootgeschwader) gabs immer den Spruch:

Wenn ich jetzt Wasser lasse, dann kommt Land mit !

Gefährliches Terrain!


----------



## Seele (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr gebt ja eh keine Ruhe (nur nominieren müsst ihr selber weiter, ich liefer keinen aus ;-))):




Mit kacken hat das wenig zu tun, das kommt schon eher an einen massiven Darmverschluss ran |supergri


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

ich denk eher an knieschmerzen...


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Seele schrieb:


> Mit kacken hat das wenig zu tun, das kommt schon eher an einen massiven Darmverschluss ran |supergri



Aber auch schon länger, wenn ich mir den Bauch anguck :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Aber auch schon länger, wenn ich mir den Bauch anguck :m


mehr erotische Nutzfläche - der Neid der Besitzlosen ;-))


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mehr erotische Nutzfläche - der Neid der Besitzlosen ;-))



Kannst gerne noch mehr von mir abhaben, ich darf mir derartige Sticheleien auch schon ständig anhören :c |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Seele schrieb:


> Mit kacken hat das wenig zu tun, das kommt schon eher an einen massiven Darmverschluss ran |supergri



Unser Labrador schaut so, wenn Frauchen ihm zuvor was gut gewürztes vom Mittagstisch unters Fressen gemischt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Bin eh der Schönschde weschdlich von Moskau ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Mal zusammen gefasst:


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Und hier kommt Nachschub









Ich nominiere Bieberpelz [emoji6]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Der Einhänder #6

Mal schauen ob es auch einer ohne Hännde hinbekommt. :q


----------



## zandertex (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

ich bin zu alt für solche verrenkungen,lieber lass ich die rute zusammen gesteckt,wer weiß was passieren kann...........es könnte in die hose gehen.
trotzdem,viel spass euch bei der challenge.:m


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



zandertex schrieb:


> ich bin zu alt für solche verrenkungen,lieber lass ich die rute zusammen gesteckt,wer weiß was passieren kann...........es könnte in die hose gehen.
> trotzdem,viel spass euch bei der challenge.:m



Ja und man kriegt das schlecht wieder sauber


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Klasse Bild :m


hanzz schrieb:


> Ich nominiere Bieberpelz [emoji6]



Alles klar, koten (scheixen wurde zensiert ^^) kann ich. Wird heute Abend oder morgen nachgereicht. Ich lasse mir was einfallen |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

immer her damit ;-))


----------



## Ulli3D (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin eh der Schönschde weschdlich von Moskau ;-))



Klar, wenn man keinen Spiegel hat, dann kan man auf solche Gedanken kommen #d


----------



## Passek97 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und hier kommt Nachschub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist der beste Hanzz,  wen man so alles findet wen man ein bisschen stöbert ^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

So,
ich habe würdevoll gestorcht!





Und damit würde ich gerne den lieben *pennfanatic* nominieren. Machen Sie den Storch :m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Yep, wann gehst du in Produktion? #6


----------



## hanzz (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Andal. Danke für diesen Thread.
Hammer.

Geil gestorcht Bieber [emoji6]


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Wasn hier los ?
Bieber, magst nochmal nominieren ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wasn hier los ?
> Bieber, magst nochmal nominieren ?


Jau, mach ich.
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass die 
*Dorschbremse*

auch schön teilnimmt.

P.S. Die geschissene Forelle hat keiner gesehen? :q


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> P.S. Die geschissene Forelle hat keiner gesehen? :q



Oooh doch. Hab mich nicht getraut, was zu sagen. [emoji6]


----------



## phirania (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Bin ja mal gespannt wann jemand dabei Blank zieht....


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Deine Zeit kommt, Karl-Heinz


----------



## phirania (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Nee aus dem Alter bin ich rauß.#d
Hab ja auch keine Steckrute nur Tele.:m


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Meine Rute ist auch ne Tele.
Und die aufm Bild war ne einteilige.
Wer gemerkt ? Nö.
Also hol die Rute raus [emoji6] 
Kleine Anregung für Dorschbremse [emoji6]


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Ich mag hier nur höchst ungern den Spielverderber geben, aber ich hoffe mal darauf,  dass ich mit sechs Wochen Post-OP (Bandscheibe) als entschuldigt gelte. #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Dann hoffe ich doch, dass phirania sich dazu aufraffen kann?


----------



## Andal (8. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Herrlich, was sich hier mittlerweile alles getan hat! #6#6#6

Man sollte unsere Bilder einem nichtangelnden, maximal verkopften Psychologen zeigen... das gäb nen Brüller!


----------



## moborie (8. März 2016)

*AW: KSC - die Kacking Storch Challenge*

Junge Junge - was die angelarme Zeit so alles für Blüten treibt ! :c
 Ich bin aber optimistisch , daß sich das wieder gibt - Heilung ist in Sicht , nur nicht verzweifeln !


----------

